# Hey Everyone



## marcus2011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey all,

Just wanted to introduce myself. Im 17 and just passed my state basic exam in NC( i have to wait until 18 to get my certification). Im in a zero to hero 32 week class at LCC. I hope to have some good discussions with everyone here


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello my name is Brown, one of the helicopter medical doctors

*Note:* Brown's status as a HEMS Doctor is highly questionable


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 8, 2010)

good to meet ya bud


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Between Brown's incomprehensible babble about orange jumpsuits and helicopters you might learn something from the crazy bugger. 

Other than that, welcome to EMTlife, I swear I've learned more here than I did in my EMT class. Take everything you read with a grain of salt, though, and do your own research, this is an anonymous board and anyone can say anything.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 8, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Hello my name is Brown, one of the helicopter medical doctors
> 
> *Note:* Brown's status as a HEMS Doctor is highly questionable



Paging Dr brown Paging Dr brown.  Evac asap from memorial medical.  Patients condition is severe boredom.  Please advise of ETA.

oh and to OP welcome to the site..  There are some great people here and then some that just like to cause issues.


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive been reading around this site for awhile and it seems great on some of the info...Im in paramedic school now just starting from basic ( zero to hero class) and ya'll might be getting a few scenarios from me


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2010)

Brown is highly suspicious of any program that can take you from zero-to-Paramedic (ALS) in 32 weeks unless you are a highly experienced RN or other comparable professional with considerable knowledge and experience.

Do feel free to ask any questions you like of Brown

Oh Brown is not crazy, only skitzophrenic


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 8, 2010)

can you explain the zero to hero?? are you going through a medic mill?


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 8, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is highly suspicious of any program that can take you from zero-to-Paramedic (ALS) in 32 weeks unless you are a highly experienced RN or other comparable professional with considerable knowledge and experience.
> 
> Do feel free to ask any questions you like of Brown
> 
> Oh Brown is not crazy, only skitzophrenic



Brown whats the ETA on that bird to come pick me up?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> can you explain the zero to hero?? are you going through a medic mill?



IF it's the type of program I'm thinking, in 8 months they cover everything from EMT-B up through medic


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> IF it's the type of program I'm thinking, in 8 months they cover everything from EMT-B up through medic



Man I just do not get it.  Why go somewhere you are going to be undereducated and not educated on the things you will need to know.  *shake my head*


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> IF it's the type of program I'm thinking, in 8 months they cover everything from EMT-B up through medic



We cover EMT-B to Paramedic with certifications in PALS, ACLS, ITLS, AMLS, ECG all in 32 weeks...I will admit I would not suggest this kind of course to anyone who has no medical experience prior to beginning. At the end of the course though My instructor said he would allow me to take a paramedic refresher course which I think that I am going to do


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

I dunno. I wonder that every time I hear of a program like that or a medicmill


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

marcus2011 said:


> We cover EMT-B to Paramedic with certifications in PALS, ACLS, ITLS, AMLS, ECG all in 32 weeks...I will admit I would not suggest this kind of course to anyone who has no medical experience prior to beginning. At the end of the course though My instructor said he would allow me to take a paramedic refresher course which I think that I am going to do


So if you would not suggest it to anyone without medical experience, why are you taking it? 
And why the rush? You're 17, most private services won't even consider you for hire until you're 21. Same with several third services I've seen (mine included)
EDIT: And PALS, ACLS, PHTLS, and 12 lead interp should all be included in medic courses. AMLS and EPC or PEPP are also making appearances more and more. So what you're getting is nothing special compared to any other medic class, other than a breakneck speed which a lot of times in counter productive to actually learning the material. Do you need a real A&P class or any other pre-reqs to get into this program?


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Trust me I completly agree but we started the course with 30. Lost 3 before basic was over and lost 10 when he pulled the section test on us. Our instructor does section tests at the school at any point in time though so it kinda weeds out the slackers


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So if you would not suggest it to anyone without medical experience, why are you taking it?
> And why the rush? You're 17, most private services won't even consider you for hire until you're 21. Same with several third services I've seen (mine included)
> EDIT: And PALS, ACLS, PHTLS, and 12 lead interp should all be included in medic courses. AMLS and EPC or PEPP are also making appearances more and more. So what you're getting is nothing special compared to any other medic class, other than a breakneck speed which a lot of times in counter productive to actually learning the material. Do you need a real A&P class or any other pre-reqs to get into this program?



True Im 17 but this has been the career I have wanted for a long time. WE have to have college algebra and a EMS-3000 A&P class to begin the course. But when our class meets it is very intense. WE have sim dummys that do many things and our scenarios are truly challenging. I understand exactly where everyone is coming from here, but in experiencing the class and seeing the graduates, yes it is intense, yes it is fast, but the class is one of the best in the east of NC and has created some great paramedics.

also if you take out the basic portion wouldn't it be 26 weeks of intermediate/ paramedic? The only difference between medic and intermediate that i have been able to see is more meds and a little more scope


----------



## Aidey (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm honestly shocked any program would allow someone under 18 to start medic school. How on earth does that work with insurance, clinicals and ride alongs? I can't see a hospital allowing a 17 year old paramedic student to do clinicals.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome to EMTLife!

That said, I honestly don't understand why you seem to be in a such a rush, you've got plenty of time. I'm with JT on this one, why are you taking the course if you wouldn't recommend it to anyone without medical experience? This class certainly seems to be more harmful than helpful with it's incredibly short length, learning to take care of sick people and save lives is just not something that you want to rush through.

As far as the "zero to hero" part, please don't think that being a paramedic will make you a hero, it's a career that focuses on patients, not recognition. No offense meant, just sayin...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> IF it's the type of program I'm thinking, in 8 months they cover everything from EMT-B up through medic



there is a fast track class in Idaho, Basic is 3 weeks, and Medic is 6 months.  Monday through Friday 0900 to 1700, plus weekends for clinical.


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 9, 2010)

fast65 said:


> Welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> That said, I honestly don't understand why you seem to be in a such a rush, you've got plenty of time. I'm with JT on this one, why are you taking the course if you wouldn't recommend it to anyone without medical experience? This class certainly seems to be more harmful than helpful with it's incredibly short length, learning to take care of sick people and save lives is just not something that you want to rush through.
> 
> As far as the "zero to hero" part, please don't think that being a paramedic will make you a hero, it's a career that focuses on patients, not recognition. No offense meant, just sayin...



Trust me i understand that being a medic does not mean being a hero. But if you look at the length basic is 6 weeks fast track. And the paramedic portion is 26 weeks all together. A normal paramedic class is around this length right?


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 9, 2010)

Aidey said:


> I'm honestly shocked any program would allow someone under 18 to start medic school. How on earth does that work with insurance, clinicals and ride alongs? I can't see a hospital allowing a 17 year old paramedic student to do clinicals.



Insurance is covered, hospital is fine with it and ems is good with it too


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 9, 2010)

What I don't understand is the benefit a paramedic refresher course would have at the end of medic school?

Typically any decent medic program will take between one year and two years (AAS) to complete, for example our program is 6 months didactic, 7 weeks clinical, 4-5 months internship.

Medic mills scare me.


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 9, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> What I don't understand is the benefit a paramedic refresher course would have at the end of medic school?
> 
> Typically any decent medic program will take between one year and two years (AAS) to complete, for example our program is 6 months didactic, 7 weeks clinical, 4-5 months internship.
> 
> Medic mills scare me.



i thought it would be good for me to do myself because it would help me make sure i understood everything


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 9, 2010)

marcus2011 said:


> i thought it would be good for me to do myself because it would help me make sure i understood everything



In my opinion medic school itself would be the place to make sure you understand everything.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 9, 2010)

marcus2011 said:


> Insurance is covered, hospital is fine with it and ems is good with it too



That seriously scares me.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 9, 2010)

marcus2011 said:


> Trust me i understand that being a medic does not mean being a hero. But if you look at the length basic is 6 weeks fast track. And the paramedic portion is 26 weeks all together. A normal paramedic class is around this length right?




No, not really, my program is a two year AAS program, the medic portion itself is around 9 months and then we have a 3 month internship. Fast track really isn't the way to go when it comes to medic, at least in my opinion.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 9, 2010)

*Brown climbs aboard the helicopter and prepares to fly far, far away

Anybody else want to come with?


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown climbs aboard the helicopter and prepares to fly far, far away
> 
> Anybody else want to come with?



I keep telling you to come pick me up.. We can throw my chemo pumps on the bird and be off to never never land away from these crazy kids that are trying to get done to fast.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 9, 2010)

Throw that chemo pump away, Brown told you green and phytochemicals cure cancer!


----------



## marcus2011 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well i can see that any fast track program is not liked by anyone and anyone that has done it is just  a dumb medic to all of you...so thanks no need for further discussion


----------



## Sumredhead86 (Nov 9, 2010)

No one said that dear. They were just simply saying you are so young.. And inexperienced. You should go out and see the world as a basic and play with some living breathing patients before medic school. Not that you can't handle it, it's just that no amount of class prepares you for the real thing.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

Sumredhead86 said:


> No one said that dear. They were just simply saying you are so young.. And inexperienced. You should go out and see the world as a basic and play with some living breathing patients before medic school. Not that you can't handle it, it's just that no amount of class prepares you for the real thing.



very well put!!!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 9, 2010)

marcus2011 said:


> Well i can see that any fast track program is not liked by anyone and anyone that has done it is just  a dumb medic to all of you...so thanks no need for further discussion



Nobody said that, however, if that's the way you took it maybe your subconscious is saying something. 

Disclaimer: the above is intended for the lulz


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on finishing basic and goodluck with the NC state test, it truly isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be.

However, I was 17 when I took the NC EMT class, and I was 18 before I finished. I state tested at the age of 18 and I have been working in EMS ever since. I will warn you that class is NOTHING like the real job & things you go over in class will HELP prepare you for what you may see in the field, but you must be able to mentally and physically meet the demands for the job. I am not saying that you are not capable, I think you are. I just think you should take things slowly and a fast-track medic course is not always the option!

Paramedic class, depending on where you take it...can be anywhere from 10-18 months long and 32 weeks is a veryyyyy short time for such a large and copious amount of information. I understand you want to get things finished quickly, but before you make a good intermediate, you must FIRST be a great basic, and before you can make a good medic you must make a GREAT intermediate. That is just how it goes. Good luck to you and your endeavors.


----------

